# Hmmmm...?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

*What's your opinion?*​
Get the drop away + $22 savings333.33%Keep the whisker biscuit666.67%


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just bought a whisker biscuit rest and I love it. But I've got a problem, I found a drop away rest at Wally World for $18. Would the cheap drop away be better than my $40 WB? I'm thinking about returning my WB and getting the cheap drop away, but I don't know if it'd be worth the $22 I'd get back. What does everyone else think, should I go for the cheaper drop away or the WB?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would keep the wb i have one and have shot it for 3 seasons now and liked it so much i put one on my fishing bow as well


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I would stay with the WB. I wish I had one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you ever get to spending time on the ground hunting deer with your bow you'll be damned happy to have the WB. I'm not picking on tree-stands, not at all, but stalking with a drop-away or two pronged shoot through is inferior to stalking with the WB.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

alot of people love the wb's. awesome idea, and they are supposed to work great. two drawbacks that i know of, one, they are noisy. a couple guys i know shoot them, and cx radial x weave arrows that have kind of a rough finish, and if theres no wind, they say a deer can here you draw from 30-40 yds. and two, they are in full contact with the arrow throughout the shot sequence, which you wont notice at 30 yds, but at 40yds and beyond, your technique has to be flawless, or you can throw your shot off. im considering going to a full containment drop away, cause i like stalking too, but i shoot to 60 yds, and tommorrow im going to set a 70 yd pin. my bow has a 6 3/4" brace height, and its finicky enough with a two prong rest, let alone a full contact. if your not worried about the distance, or your bow is forgiving enough, and you shoot good enough, stick with the wb. since you already got it, id try it, and if you dont like it, get a drop away.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, based on what you guys are saying, I'll keep the WB. If after a couple weeks I decide I don't like it I'll get a drop away, too. That way I can have the WB for a bow I'd buy later on. Thanks for the input guys!
Alex


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Just remember a cheap rest is just that, a cheap rest...Get a good quality drop away if you decide to get one...Most hunting situations the WB is fine, but the drop away is the better of the two...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a big fan of the WB, have them on all three of my compounds and my wife uses them both of her's. I've used a lot of different rests over the years and I choose the WB.

Buy a drop away rest at Wally-World and you'll get a Wally-World drop away rest...

If you are going to do it, don't go cheap. Get an established & proven drop away even if it means saving up a few months. Hunt the WB this season, then if you choose to, get a good DA rest and work with it over the winter. That's what winter is for; trying new gear and tweaking your
setup...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

another type of rest ireally like is the fishhook rest i originally bought it for fishing but didnt have time to swap it off for opener last year and i killed a deer with it at 20 yards so it couldnt screw up the arrow like i thought it might


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd take a look at Diamonds new Hostage arrow rest. It has the same concept as the WB but without the drag of running your fletching through the bristles. I just put one on my new Hoyt and it is performing as advertised.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, that new hostage is pretty nice, i saw one the other day. just three pads of bristles instead of a full circle.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I do like the hostages, they look like they're a pretty slick setup. I may have to save up for something like that.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

The hostage is a fine rest,BUT.If you shoot different makes of arrows,say,Axis,and,or carbon tec,psc,you get the picture.Well youll have to re adjust the rest every time you shoot a different dia.arrow
If, on the other hand you shoot the same kind of arrow all the time then its a very good rest.I shoot the WB,and see no reason to switch.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

*Update on the Hostage arrow rest.* After about 300 hundred shots I'm getting ware on the bottom brush, could be a tuning problem but I'm getting good arrow flight and paper tested a couple times. There was enough ware to allow the arrow to slip past and fall off the rest. I switched the brushes around and then sighted back in. Not a big deal for me I'm only shooting a single pin sight, but until diamond fixes the ware problem with there brushes I'd stay away from this rest. It is a great hunting rest all the advantages of a WB without the drag. I haven't shot it on live game yet seeing lots of doe & little bucks, wait for the rut!


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

personally i hate wisker biscuits. i love my drop away its got the clip thingy for stalking so you dont have to hold your finger on your arrow. its super consistant very quiet and isnt a huge ring full of pubic hair hanging off of your bow lol..


----------

